# Just Got Some Precise .85 Gold !!



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got a couple of rolls of .85 Precise Gold. It feels a bit stiffer than the regular Precise and seems to have more of a wall, so we will see.

Made up a 24mmx18mm that is 6.25" active. Will try it out this weekend and report back. Will be using 7/16" steel, so we will see the velocity I get ? 

I'm hoping in the 250++ range. I have Precise .9 coming and some Green 1mm that I got from an AliExpress seller that I have bought from before that has produced some good fast tube elastic.

wll


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I recently tested some with 8x11mm baby bean ammo and it was 270fps with a 20-12 taper at max elongation. Over 300fps with 8mm lead

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I recently tested some with 8x11mm baby bean ammo and it was 270fps with a 20-12 taper at max elongation. Over 300fps with 8mm lead
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


That shows some promise that I can maybe get 250++ at my 32.5" draw ?

wll


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

With steel I would imagine so. What elongation factor? 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> With steel I would imagine so. What elongation factor?
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


5.25% to 550% elongation factor when tuned up !!

wll


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I do a 500% on most bands. For hunting I go 575-600% depending on the bands 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Depending on speed I get and comfort of pull, I will go to ~550% as I do want some elastic life.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I put on some China .8mm latex and it reads out at.0355 ---- the Precise Gold reads out at .035

Will test tomorrow using 7/16" steel, should be fun.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Using my 3ea F-16's with 7/16" steel using the following flat sizes:

Simple Shot 1m with 7.5" active 
Cut 24mmx18mmx187mm
Precise Gold .85mm 6.25" active 
Cut 24mmx18mmx187mm
Latex from China .8mm at 6.25" active
Cut 24mmx18mmx187mm

The SS measures .040
The Precise Gold measures .035
The Latex measures .0355

Out here in the am with a temp of 58° at 6:30 and ya it is rather chilly.

Set up the FX Chronograph and let a few rip !

SHOT AT 58°
SS 1MM = 218fps
PRECISE Gold = 219fps
China Latex = 220fps

I took the slings and set them close to the heater in the car for a bit, and also waited about an hour for the outside temp to rise to around 65 °. We all know that low temps are pure c^$p for sling shot velocity

SHOT AT 64°
SS 1MM = 222fps
PRECISE Gold = 239fps
China Latex = 242fps

I'm sure speeds would have been much, much better if it was warmer still --- Getting the 250fps + I want with my 32.5" draw is a bit of a challenge for sure.

The Latex is seems to offer good resistance and is very snappy and is a great performer - The PG has smooth drawing, yet has a wall for a good solid anchor although I was a bit short of my anchor, this GOLD seems to have different characters than the regular 3rd Gen Precise - The SS has a longer active to be able to reach my anchor point.

In this testing secession with the newer longer active length it was the slow poke, maybe it really needs to be pulled hard to perform. All bands tied with butchers twine/constrictor knot at the pouch

Out of these three elastic sets I was most impressed with the pure Latex, It is very, very snappy and when stretched to ~525%+ it does put up a fight - just wonder about the service life. It was also ~ $15 for a 3m long roll :- ) The Gold Precise seems very good also and seems easier to pull back till you hit the wall.

The 1mm SS seems to be a bit of a problem right now, I may need to shorten the active by 3/8" or so to get it in the sweet spot :- )

-----------------

I got back to camp removed the Simple Shot 1mm thick on the one F-16 and putting on another 24x18mmx.8mm pure Latex flat on on that one also.

The ~60fps difference in speed is noticeable between my 300fps "Small Ball" using 7/16" steel, but I think realistically the 250fps velocity range is very doable when temps reach near the 70° mark, and as I was shooting today when in the 238-242fps area the ball is still reaching out at the 35-40 yard area and those steelies not flying softballs. I will try to test when the temp in in the 70's for sure later today or tomorrow to see if i can reach the higher speed i want ;- )

After all the testing I have done with tubes and flats the highest speed is at that wall as you all know. It is a circus act to be far enough back but not to far to ruin the structural integrity of the rubber. Of course I'm talking hunting speed - if your smacking tin cans and pine cones you would cut your active length a bit longer and get much more service life for sure.

Here is the AliExpress link to where I got my Latex.









5.72US $ 37% OFF|Rubber Band Slingshot 0.7/0.75/0.8mm Thick High Quality Anti-freezing Catapult Hunting Shooting Four Seasons Use - Bow & Arrow - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Till tomorrow,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I had a fast shooting secession jerry rigging a chronograph holder so I didn't need to drive out to my location 

I only tested the Pure Latex and it did not disappoint with the temp in the high 70's+

I fired 4 shots and pulled all the way to my set anchor and let fly --- 253, 252, 256, 260 fps --- so I made a good solid 255ish fps with the 7/16" steel ---- I'm very happy, I just hope a get a reasonable amount of shots using this set up 6.25" Active, 32.5" draw !!!

I will coat this pure latex with Formula 303 as it helps black UV and preserves rubber.

I will test the Precise Gold tomorrow also, hoping for around the 250+ mark when the weather is in the mid 70's

This gives me about 9.5 fpe at 45yards !!! Not to shabby :- )

More tomorrow


wll

PS: Just bought some more of that .8mm latex :- )


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm curious about the draw weight of your setups... I recently set up a slingshot with 0.7mm latex (simple-shot bands that came with the Ocularis) for vermin control and it's so heavy for me I can barely control it. Kudos on being able to pull that reliably. Do you only use these bands with a wrist-rest slingshot?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

karaolos said:


> I'm curious about the draw weight of your setups... I recently set up a slingshot with 0.7mm latex (simple-shot bands that came with the Ocularis) for vermin control and it's so heavy for me I can barely control it. Kudos on being able to pull that reliably. Do you only use these bands with a wrist-rest slingshot?


I don't know that the weight is at full draw but I can manage it in a hunting type situation ... for target stuff, NO ! 

For me it is good for a see your target, put the fork tip on it, draw back and as I hit the bottom of my ear lobe --- release ! 

I'm not going to hold this while I sit and aim !! Most of my aiming is done before I draw in the set up. I have to make mental notes on my finger grip position and my anchor BEFORE I draw back --- I always check my grip on the ball and be sure it is what I want along with the position of my hand. Using flats on my F-16's I shoot with the thumb nail hitting my earlobe, I do not twist and tweak. --- the bands are in align with the forks.

Hope this helps.

wll


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

wll said:


> I don't know that the weight is at full draw but I can manage it in a hunting type situation ... for target stuff, NO !
> 
> For me it is good for a see your target, put the fork tip on it, draw back and as I hit the bottom of my ear lobe --- release !
> 
> ...


Thank you wll, it does help! I don't feel so bad anymore haha


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

From what we’ve come to learn, @wll is 18 feet tall and can bench press a mid-sized sedan… 😜👊


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot agin today using the Latex and Precise Gold. -- both shoot very well and are in the 250fps area when temps are reasonable and I draw to the wall on each.


Sandstorm said:


> From what we’ve come to learn, @wll is 18 feet tall and can bench press a mid-sized sedan… 😜👊


LOL, LOL No, I'm a 73 years old guy who needs to loose a few pounds but loves messing around with slingshots ;- )


wll


----------

